# Beware Of Advise



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Please note that there are one or more individuals giving dodgy and potentially dangerous advice, if u have asked advise on this forum, please await a response from some of the more reputable, long standing members.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks nath - yes theres a skinny idiot posting at the moment with a range of different usernames. please anyone asking for advice wait till a mod has made a comment (or someone with say more than 50 posts) before taking any advice!

Apologies but some people just are idiots with no lives or muscles!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

You could just post your question on more than one website (thats what I tend to do) it gives you a range of diffrent opinions - thats always usefull anyway. And you can see if theres any crackpots in the mix then.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Lee's right you would'nt take advice from someone who had been on a forum for less than a week.Just a quick look at the previous posts of the long standing members should give noobs a clear indication of who they can trust.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nath said:


> Please note that there are one or more individuals giving dodgy and potentially dangerous advice, if u have asked advise on this forum, please await a response from some of the more reputable, long standing members.


I hope I'm a good source for information, I try to be anyways...If I'm not confident about an answer I just don't answer...I can see where this could be a issue with a new member posting for the first time at a low volume time of day ( Like after 8:00 pm my time ) every body abandons this place and could be answered by someone with only a couple of post that hasn't earned any respect from regular members...could a mod make a stickie that will get the attention of new posters with some kind of warning about this...might help...Cheers


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

were is the sherriff :?????????


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

well he hasn't logged on for 24 hours so my guess is off on holiday some where


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

not been on for 24 hours?? think we should be worried... lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> well he hasn't logged on for 24 hours so my guess is off on holiday some where


Yo. Miss me?

What have I missed...? :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey big fella cause we have - only some c*ck being a nuisance offering shite advise...

So where have you been?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Some forums have rep points that can give an indication of the usefullness of posts.

The number of posts doesn't tell the whole picture. I mean if Chad Nichols came on and in his first post told someone how to diet, you wouldn't ignore him just coz he only had 1 post.

Likewise, if Patrick Arnold posted some , how shall we say, "chemical information" in his first post you wouldn't ignore that either.

In the same vain, i've seen on forums where guys have 4000posts but they post misinformation and 'old wives tale' info...plus half of their post are them putting  or LMAO on about 20 different threads just to boost their post count....which of course is sad as f**k!!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good point neil!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

:tongue10:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Whats the crack with the rep system on here,we're all on one,tight fisted wa.........


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

We don't seem to use it much do we - perhaps we should start - if anyone doesn't know click on the scales underneath the avitar for the person who has posted - this allows you to add rep...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

LeeB said:


> :tongue10:


:clap2:

PMSL!!!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Pikey said:


> We don't seem to use it much do we - perhaps we should start - if anyone doesn't know click on the scales underneath the avitar for the person who has posted - this allows you to add rep...


Ive tried repping pretty much everyone and it just logs me out.Computer says 'no'...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I've tried repping everybody but got alot of can't rep because I most spread some....So if you got one your welcome and if you didn't I'm sorry I owe you one...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I just tried repping it said it had worked. How many reps does anyone need to see the green bar move?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh and when testing it I repped (real word?) Gazz - I hope you feel special


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> Oh and when testing it I repped (real word?) Gazz - I hope you feel special


When i try to rep its says i dont have permission to perform this action and signs me out!!! wtf?

I would feel even more special Youngy if you had given me a positive green square instead of a negative grey!:Cry:


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

The problem is that it is the same bunch of people that make most worthy of rep points but the system wil not allow u to add points until u 'spread them about'.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> When i try to rep its says i dont have permission to perform this action and signs me out!!! wtf?
> 
> I would feel even more special Youngy if you had given me a positive green square instead of a negative grey!:Cry:


Green = Positive Rep

Grey = Positive Rep, but given by someone with no rep power

Red = Neg reps

Can I safely assume you would like something sorted with I'll speak to MMUK.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Green = Positive Rep
> 
> Grey = Positive Rep, but given by someone with no rep power
> 
> ...


Its not the end of the world but with regards to the purpose of this thread it might help others to see who they can count on.How come its not like this on UKM?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sounds a good idea to me Tall.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Thing is some of the very worst advice i ever read on message boards was given by people with masive post counts and loads of reps.

It meens nothing.

People need to take responceability for there own actions and not depend so much on the opinion of a internet message. Its good to get advice but to blindly follow whats been said without researching it for yourself and comming to a decision is folly.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Thing is some of the very worst advice i ever read on message boards was given by people with masive post counts and loads of reps.
> 
> It meens nothing.
> 
> People need to take responceability for there own actions and not depend so much on the opinion of a internet message. Its good to get advice but to blindly follow whats been said without researching it for yourself and comming to a decision is folly.


Agreed.But there's enough of us here to get to the bottom of most questions people ask and we're closely knit enough to reach an amicable conclusion.Personally i think it will discourage matt11/UDT types from being an anoying t1t and encourage alot more studiousity (if thats a word).


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I just tried again to rep everyone on this page and it said I must spread reps...I haven't tried to give reps since yesterday...Find it helpful in someways but not a factor in others , I pay more attention to how people approach a questioned ask and If I personaly don't have anything to add I pass onto the next question, to see if I can help someone there...and so on...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Its not the end of the world but with regards to the purpose of this thread it might help others to see who they can count on.How come its not like this on UKM?


On UKM I have one of the highest rep scores. I've been a member since maybe september...? However all my reps on their are from either manipulating the rep system (rep whoring) or from taking the mick out of people, which results on getting repped as people find my dry humour amusing :becky:

As UKM is such a large board, it ends up having alot of traffic in the general section - some people on their I don't think have ever commented on doing any training, but yet have alot of rep for the reasons above.

Some peoples rep on UKM comes purely from posting nudey photos up of hot ladies - but that doesn't mean you would want to rely on them to answer any questions on the synergist nature of certain steroids, or get them to elaborate on sarcoplasmic hypertrophy.

The rep system is ok, but it's easily abused.

If people want it up and running thats cool - we can get MMUK to have a look into making it work for the board members who post - removing / changing rep limits etc.

You will always get spammers on the boards, and you will always get people giving bad advice on the boards - really it's the communitys role to 'police' some of that bad advice, and either start a discussion showing why the advice was wrong or report the post to the mods.

The rep system is good though as it's an easy way for people to say 'thank you for helping me' without filling up your PM inbox :becky:


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> You will always get spammers on the boards, and you will always get people giving bad advice on the boards - really it's the communitys role to 'police' some of that bad advice, and either start a discussion showing why the advice was wrong or report the post to the mods.
> 
> The rep system is good though as it's an easy way for people to say 'thank you for helping me' without filling up your PM inbox :becky:


very good point and i think as Gazz said "we" are close knitt enough to weed out any bad/dangerous advise and all mature enough to discuss pros and cons of either view.

good post have a rep point :clap2::tongue1:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes good point.The rep system is rather flawed then if you think about it.If a person has amassed a huge rep score purely from posting up pics of their Mrs following a double facial then its bound to be somewhat misleading to young bodybuilding noobs who are looking for somebody in the know who they can look up to.In that respect i think,seeing as these are training/bodybuilding forums,that rep points should only be added after a mods approval and only given to good training,diet advice.If thats at all possible?That would be the sensible cure don't you think?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Yes good point.The rep system is rather flawed then if you think about it.If a person has amassed a huge rep score purely from posting up pics of their Mrs following a double facial then its bound to be somewhat misleading to young bodybuilding noobs who are looking for somebody in the know who they can look up to.In that respect i think,seeing as these are training/bodybuilding forums,that rep points should only be added after a mods approval and only given to good training,diet advice.If thats at all possible?That would be the sensible cure don't you think?


Too much of a ball ache to maintain.

Another option is to have board member levels - Junior, Senior, etc etc etc


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Too much of a ball ache to maintain.
> 
> Another option is to have board member levels - Junior, Senior, etc etc etc


lol :becky: I thought you enjoyed being sherrif.You obviously are'nt into the admin side of your policing!Typical 5-0.

I'd prefer Corporal,Sargeant,Captain,Major,General etc with new users being refered to as 'Grunts'.lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> lol :becky: I thought you enjoyed being sherrif.You obviously are'nt into the admin side of your policing!Typical 5-0.
> 
> I'd prefer Corporal,Sargeant,Captain,Major,General etc with new users being refered to as 'Grunts'.lol


I mainly enjoy banning people and editing their posts :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> I mainly enjoy banning people and editing their posts :becky:


I can relate to the satifaction in that!:nod:


----------

